# Hey Gauss and Tacubaya, any news?



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Hi, just having some coffee and idle time, do you have any news on your frames?


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

congrats on the 6000th post Rzoz


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Yeah, guys... What's been up with your rides???

Come on, we need to put those babies dusty....

On a lighter note...

Tacu, I thought you were an Avid guy.... 

"PAR de frenos Magura Louise 2008.

Lo mejor de lo mejor, hechos en Alemana con el mejor servicio al cliente (5 anos de garantia directo con Magura). *Estos frenos superan por mucho la tecnologia y calidad de la linea Avid Juicy y Shimano XT* y te los traigo a un gran precio.

PAR de frenos Magura Louise 2008 con la opcion de seleccionar que rotores y adaptadores quieres. "


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

Bicimaniacos said: "Call in a week more to see if we were able to get if from Aduana, but don't worry, it's already in Mexico". So I'll have to call them before this week ends again ¬¬


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

Warp said:


> Tacu, I thought you were an Avid guy....
> 
> "PAR de frenos Magura Louise 2008.
> 
> ...


Common, don't bull him. You know his real feelings, business and love are from different worlds 

BTW, I love 08 XT hydros, even if I just have the levers they feel practically the same with Siant calipers


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Gauss said:


> BTW, I love 08 XT hydros, even if I just have the levers they feel practically the same with Siant calipers


That is because all Shimano calipers are virtually the same.... since de 755 (first 2 pots XT) I think... You could even put the fancy ServoWave levers on an old 555 and it will still work.

That's good. I guess only Magura uses different sized ratio cylinders depending on the application. Gustav, Marta and Louise all have different sized calipers/master cylinders.... which is good in its own sense. You get an optimized brake for your use.

I think all brands use the very same size master cylinders with different pistons. So, fluid volume apart, you can use any Formula/Hayes/Avid/Shimano master cylinder with any brake of the same brand.

But... Shimano master cylinders are the same diameter as Magura Marta's (10mm)... so, in theory you could match a Marta Brake with ServoWave levers. Fluid is also mineral oil, so seals are not a concern. You just didn't hear it from me and just for the record, it will void both warranties...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

I won't read all the choro... Maguras are superior, but why change my Avids if they work great and they have enough power for me? I am no poser like you Warp.

My frame did arrive to the shop today, but I went to celebrate a friend's birthday and didn't have time to pick it up, but tomorrow I'll post pics of the frame


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

And btw, I don't sell products anymore since a couple of months ago...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> I won't read all the choro... Maguras are superior, but why change my Avids if they work great and they have enough power for me? I am no poser like you Warp.
> 
> My frame did arrive to the shop today, but I went to celebrate a friend's birthday and didn't have time to pick it up, but tomorrow I'll post pics of the frame


That's great news!!!! :thumbsup:

Pics, pics, pics...

BTW... My Louises replaced some Julies that were not as good as Juicy's not to mention Louises. But yeah, I'm a poser anyway!!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> And btw, I don't sell products anymore since a couple of months ago...


Seriously, why??? 

I mean, it was a good source of money. If I had the time and will to do it, I'd do it too... I just suck at selling. I have no patience for that.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Uh well, sometimes it isn't worth the hassle... and I've got my FS bike done, which was the main goal since I got the Yakuza


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Uh well, sometimes it isn't worth the hassle... and I've got my FS bike done, which was the main goal since I got the Yakuza


Thumbies up for that, man! :thumbsup:

I gotta ride with you guys soon, then.

Next weekend I promised my wife to stay at home... But I'll see what I can do.

Just be patient with this old poseur.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Yeah, the perra brava will be waiting for that kind poseur named Warp!


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Yeah, the perra brava will be waiting for that kind poseur named Warp!


kewl!!! don´t forget to post pics. Are you riding next week? I´m having days off at work and planning to ride tuesday and wednesday.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Yep, If every piece fits as it is supposed to I will ride it every day, and probably Tuesday in SNT next week..


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

tacubaya said:


> Yep, If every piece fits as it is supposed to I will ride it every day, and probably Tuesday in SNT next week..


Who were still a student... damn!


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Okay aparently a couple of frames (including the only black Tosa Inu) are stuck on aduana because they have some Duncon sweatshirts and teeshirts in the boxes... one guy at the store told me they had arrived to the shop, but they were only hardtails and a red Tosa Inu

Tomorrow I'll get it, the problem is that I need to find a camera to take some pics...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Okay aparently a couple of frames (including the only black Tosa Inu) are stuck on aduana because they have some Duncon sweatshirts and teeshirts in the boxes... one guy at the store told me they had arrived to the shop, but they were only hardtails and a red Tosa Inu
> 
> Tomorrow I'll get it, the problem is that I need to find a camera to take some pics...


You can have mine... if you can drag yer arse to Metro Rosario...


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

darn...I hope you get the frame soon Tacu...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Yeah, it will probably be tomorrow... so I'm not that desperate.

I just hope all pieces fit and everything runs smoothly for Sunday operation


----------



## FxFvD (Jan 26, 2006)

darn y was hoping to see some pictures today its going to be a nice fs bike


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

I don't trust this bike store anymore, HORRIBLE organization and they are VERY rude. They have my frame but they are delivering some frames to Toluca and Puebla and they told me I could pick mine up tomorrow before the night... I WAS LIKE WTF..... What a bunch of a$$holes....


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

They better do something to fix this mess.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> They better do something to fix this mess.


Sorry to hear this, Tacu... suddenly I feel I'll scratch the Covert from my list if it comes from them.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> I don't trust this bike store anymore, HORRIBLE organization and they are VERY rude. They have my frame but they are delivering some frames to Toluca and Puebla and they told me I could pick mine up tomorrow before the night... I WAS LIKE WTF..... What a bunch of a$$holes....


Bummer... good luck tomorrow...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Bummer... good luck tomorrow...


Aren't they the same store that you were buying the Chameleon from?? :skep:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Warp said:


> Sorry to hear this, Tacu... suddenly I feel I'll scratch the Covert from my list if it comes from them.


I think you are confused. I am buying a DUNCON from ZONA BIKE. Gauss is buying a Transition from BICIMANIACOS.... two different stores.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Still, Bicimaniacos is the "chmaleon" store isn´t it. Lets see if they deliver Gauss bikes on promised date. Actually those have carry pretty decent prices; i bought a 150X12mm TA cheaper than the best quote on US for an Azonic´s. Mine is of better quality too.

Well, the perra will show herself tomorrow. Its a bummer, but i can honestly understand the guys at the store; just be patient.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> I think you are confused. I am buying a DUNCON from ZONA BIKE. Gauss is buying a Transition from BICIMANIACOS.... two different stores.


Yeah, I'm confused... I think that only proves most stores in Mexico kinda suck...


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp said:


> Aren't they the same store that you were buying the Chameleon from?? :skep:


No... from what I'm seeing, they have the same reliability. I was going to buy the Chameleon from City Bike.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> They better do something to fix this mess.


bummer....

give them a piece of your mind (after you have the frame in hand)...be polite but to the point :thumbsup:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> No... from what I'm seeing, they have the same reliability. I was going to buy the Chameleon from City Bike.


My bad, then... so no point on ordering a bike from a shop locally, uh??


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp said:


> My bad, then... so no point on ordering a bike from a shop locally, uh??


yep... hates it, but what can we do? Sometimes price isn't as bad when compared to the US, but if the shop doens't have it in stock, then it's a PITA to get it.


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

I think my Vagrant is gonna take long!!! It's going to take more than the 2 months they told me would never happen again... ¬¬


----------

